# Alligator clips for trolling motor



## WaltonsMountain (Sep 4, 2009)

Just picked a 50lb Minn Kota Endura trolling motor on Craigslist for $80. Just need to attach alligator clips so i went to Walmart and all they had was 30amp. Should I go higher than this for a 50lb thrust trolling motor or will this work? All help much appreciated.....


----------



## Specknreds (Sep 4, 2009)

I would use crimp on ring terminal connectors. I wouldn't chance overheating the wire or TM with alligator clips. I'm sure that you could use them with the proper amp rating, but is it worth the risk. We have a lot of issues with alligator clamps at work. We are always replacing the clips or someone won't pay attention and burn up a fuel pump when they don't get a good connection. Keep in mind that I'm in a very harsh saltwater/marine environment and it eats anything.


----------



## WaltonsMountain (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks for the heads up! where could I get these crimped on ring terminal connectors and what size would I need?


----------



## Specknreds (Sep 4, 2009)

See what wire size you have and any auto parts or hardware store should have them. If you do not know the wire size, take the motor with you to an auto parts store and they should be able to help you.


----------

